# Small Cell Foundation catalog descriptions



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Has anyone noticed the descriptions in Brushy Mt. and Dadant for 4.9mm foundation?

Here's Brushy Mt.

"Dee Lusby in Tuscon Arizona has promoted small cell foundation for years saying that Varroa Mites have a hard time reproducing in it. Her operation went from 1100 colonies in 1994 to 104 in the spring 1998. She is back to 700 now and expects to have 1000 this year. She uses no drugs and only the 4.9mm foundation and genetic manipulation for her queens. her only management technique is to cull brood frames when they have more than 10% drone comb. She also attributes an absence of Foulbrood and other diseases to this new size foundation and toots many other benefits. You need to put in 10 frames of foundation when the bees are first raising brood in the early sprint and not put the foundation in at another time of the year. We recommend experimenting with this only and suggest only experience beekeepers try it."

I don't think this description has changed any, but it was interesting to start with.

However, I don't remember Dadant's reading this way. The emphasis is mine, not theirs:

"IT IS A FACT that Varroa mites have a difficult time reproducing on worker brood raised in small cell comb. So if you are an experienced beekeeper who has an experimental nature, this may be an opportunity for you to move ahead of the chemical control crowd with your honey bee management"

I found that very interesting.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Michael,
I too found them interesting. I also found the discussion on the other web group surprising... that is that some state that small cell hasn't been proven, then Dadant makes the claim that it does...

Thanks for posting those here.


----------



## Keith Malone (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi Waya & All

Waya wrote;
> I too found them interesting. I also found the discussion on the other web group surprising... that is that some state that small cell hasn't been proven, then Dadant makes the claim that it does...
>

That's because they refuse to listen or completely understand what has thus far been said or written about the subject and then see for themselves before making the claim that it does not work or has not been proven. Those beekeepers that are most progressive will try new things out to stay ahead of the game, if it works that's all the proof that is needed for most common beekeepers. They do not have the time to prove it to others, by the scientific method, that's a job for the scientist or researcher.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Michael,

I did notice the "fact" statement this year in the Dadant catalog. I don't recall seeing small cell effects on varroa reproduction being stated as "fact" before.


----------

